# Endgadget reports that B&N is phasing out the Nook 3G



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess the dilemma is should people quickly buy a 3G model, since there won't be more, or wait for the Pearl screen, but without 3G?

Personally I have Pearl screen AND 3G/wifi with the K3 but thought it was interesting.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/exclusive-barnes-and-noble-phasing-out-the-nook-3g-cites-lack-of/?icid=maing%7Cmain5%7Cdl10%7Csec3_lnk1%7C39399


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I guess the dilemma is should people quickly buy a 3G model, since there won't be more, or wait for the Pearl screen, but without 3G?
> 
> Personally I have Pearl screen AND 3G/wifi with the K3 but thought it was interesting.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/exclusive-barnes-and-noble-phasing-out-the-nook-3g-cites-lack-of/?icid=maing%7Cmain5%7Cdl10%7Csec3_lnk1%7C39399


I live in an urban area, so I'm never far from free wifi -- McDonald's, Burger King, Starbucks, etc. I really don't need 3G. I don't see this as a big deal for most people.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the nook 3G...and so far, the 3G has been very limited.  It is different than a Kindle's 3G connection.  You can't browse the web over 3G, only via WIFI - and so 3G is only used to buy book from BN and its not even BN's website (as you don't go through the nook's webrowser). So if I had to do it again, would've probably just bought a WIFI version.  BN went cheap with the 3G, and so I'm not surprised they are getting rid of it, its pretty much useless.


----------

